# Squeaky Driver Seat



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

I’ve got the dreaded creaking driver’s seat in my 2004 GTO. I bit the bullet and subscribed to “All Data” to view the TSB but I don’t think it applies to me as I get the creaking whether the seat is full down or otherwise.

I’m off to the dealer Wednesday for an oil change and tire rotation (I know, I could do this myself but choose not to and take it to the dealer for the inspection so that anything else that may be found can be handled under my extended warranty). I’ll have them diagnose the creaking also.

JohnC


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you sure it's the seat??? :lol: Sorry I just could not resist.

Actually your warranty should cover that. Keep us posted.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

Ha Ha.

I do turn 50 this year so maybe I'm creaking.

The car is out of manufactures warrant but I do have an extended comprehensive bumper to bumper extended 75k/5year warranty that should cover it with $100 deductable.

$100 may be a lot to spend for an annoyance but it's damned annoying!

John


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Squeaks and rattles get to me too. It's worth the deduc to fix.:agree

...and I'm 51 and do not squeak so don't be afraid my friend.


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

my passenger seat does that..... i'll take it into the dealer soon.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

JohnC said:


> Ha Ha.
> 
> I do turn 50 this year so maybe I'm creaking.
> 
> ...


 51 in less than a month. And I squeak at times.


----------



## thegoat06 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ya my POS GTO has the same problem and its an 06


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, I went to the dealer for an oil change and rotation and they checked the seat out.

They installed some sort of "seat damper" siting some TSB that I've not seen. OK, no problem but it didn't work. The tech was very friendly and cordial and we worked through it together with my fat ass in the seat so he could determine where the noise is coming from.

His conclusion is it's the joint where the seat back pivots on the seat bottom on the left hand drivers side seat. The solution is to replace the seat back frame.

The part is on order and I'll let every know if it solves the problem when I get it installed.

JohnC


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

nice, but wont the new one only last for so long and then squeak again?


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

I finally took the car to the dealer to have the seat back frame installed. After taking it apart they found some other parts, clips that hold the inner foam in place, were broken and have to order them from Australia. So, they put me in an Enterprise rental, a Chevy Uplander mini-van. Ugh!

I'll be glad to get my Goat back. In the mini-van, I find myself driving slow and erratically, talking on the cell phone all the time, and completely unaware of what other drivers are doing around me. I also have this compelling urge to get a soccer ball decal!

JohnC


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

One week later I was called to come get my car.

I've learned from the school of hard knocks to check EVERYTHING associated with a job before I leave the shop. I did check it out and found that the motor for the up/down seat adjustment for the seat front wasn't working.

It was suggested that nothing they did could have caused this.

Let's see. When I took the car in, the seat front was in the full down position. When I picked it up, after they removed and replaced the seat, the seat front was in the full up position and the seat motor no longer works. Yeah, I can see how an imbicile would think this coincidence. They're now ordering a new motor and I'm again waiting in my loaner mini-van.

Believe it or not I'm not really upset though. They have a new service advisor named Gina who demonstrates something I've never seen before from this delearships service advisors; genuine concern! It's going to be a rough road for her though because I'm sure the mechanics are negligent with all cars, not just mine.

JohnC


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

So, they fixed the seat motor and when I went back I noticed the latch to fold the seat forward was missing. It was sitting on the floor behind the seat. They installed that. I then noticed that they put a deep gouge and a dime size paint chip in the drivers side rocker panel presumably when they removed or reinstalled the seat. So, I get to go back and have the paint damage fixed.

At least the seat is quiet now.


----------



## AndyKleinPontiacSuck (Aug 27, 2006)

I had this same problem with the driver seat on my GTO. With only 20k on my car, the seat started squeaking. Boy did I hate driving my car with that, it felt like an old beater. Anyway, I took my car to the selling dealer (Andy Klein Pontiac in Kansas City), and of course they couldn't fix the car. They said it was unfixable (as were the steering wheel bubbles). So I took it to another dealer, and they fixed everything. They said all they had to do was tighten up some wires in the drivers seat. No more squeaks.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Im having the same problem with My 06 drivers seat and I hate it. Makes me feel like a fat ass. I probably should start working out though


----------

